# Quer, quiser, quereria, queria



## raf.personal

Hi!
What's the best way to say "Do you want us to insist?"

1. Você quer que nós insistirmos? (presente do indicativo)
2. Você quiser que nós insistirmos? (futuro do subjuntivo)
3. Você quereria que nós insistirmos? (condicional)
4. Você queria que nós insistirmos? (preterito imperfeito)

Thanks!


----------



## anaczz

Você quer (presente do indicativo) que nós insistamos? (presente do subjuntivo)

Mas o mais provável, por aqui, é ouvir: Você quer que a gente insista?


----------



## raf.personal

Thanks!
But why to use the infinitive?


----------



## anaczz

My fault!
Sorry!
Não é infinitivo, é presente do indicativo!!


----------



## raf.personal

Ah! Thanks a lot !!


----------



## almufadado

raf.personal said:


> Hi!
> What's the best way to say "Do you want us to insist?"
> 
> 1. Você quer que nós insistamos? (presente do indicativo)
> 2. Se você quiser que nós insistamos .... (futuro do subjuntivo)
> 3. Você quereria que nós insistíssemos? (condicional)
> 4. Você queria que nós insistíssemos? (preterito imperfeito)
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## djlaranja

Só um pequeno adendo, que não tem a ver com a pergunta original, diretamente, mas está relacionado a ela: o futuro do pretérito (condicional) do verbo querer é evitado - ao menos no português do Brasil. 
Somente um ambiente formal requereria (olha um composto aí!) o seu uso. Normalmente, informalmente, ele seria evitado.

Abraços,

DJL


----------



## raf.personal

Djlaranja,
Poderia por favor dar um exemplo?


----------



## djlaranja

Bem, não é difícil dar um exemplo. Tome as frases seguintes como exemplo:

1. "Se me oferecessem o produto, *quereria* comprar" (futuro do pretérito ou condicional);
2. "Quando trouxerem o produto, *quererei* ver" (futuro do presente).

Nessas frases, facilmente seriam trocados por modos compostos:

1. "Se me oferecessem o produto, eu *iria querer* comprar" (ou "... ia querer comprar");
2. "Quando trouxerem o produto, *vou querer* ver".

Lembro somente que o "ia querer" e o "vou querer" são usuais, mas os mais exigentes não a considerariam formais.

Espero ter ajudado.

Abraços,

DJL


----------



## raf.personal

Muito obrigado !!


----------



## djlaranja

Complementando: na linguagem comum, pouco se usa o futuro do pretérito (condicional) e o futuro do presente em Português. Ou melhor, usa-se compondo com o verbo ir (semelhante ao uso de *go + infinitive*, em Inglês).

Exemplos:
1. Vou passar a noite na praia;
2. Vamos visitar a Europa em 2010;
3. Vocês vão assistir ao desfile de escolas de samba no Rio de Janeiro?

Usa-se no lugar de:
1. Passarei a noite na praia;
2. Visitaremos a Europa em 2010;
3. Vocês assistirão ao desfile de escolas de samba no Rio de Janeiro?

_*Regards*_,

DJL


----------



## CarlosMC

Em Portugal, e no caso, o pronome pessoal normalmente ficaria implícito - pegando no contributo de almufadado:

1. Quer que nós insistamos?  (presente do indicativo)
2. Se quiser que  nós insistamos... (futuro do _conjuntivo_*)
3. Quereria que nós insistíssemos?  (condicional)
4. Queria que nós insistíssemos?  (pretérito imperfeito)

* Em Portugal, pelo menos: http://www.ciberduvidas.pt/pergunta.php?id=3413


----------



## anaczz

Não sei se sou só eu, mas nunca tinha ouvido falar em _conjuntivo_, antes de ir para Portugal. Sempre aprendi _subjuntivo_.


----------



## djlaranja

anaczz said:


> Não sei se sou só eu, mas nunca tinha ouvido falar em _conjuntivo_, antes de ir para Portugal. Sempre aprendi _subjuntivo_.


 
O que se chama _conjuntivo_, em Portugal, chama-se _subjuntivo_ no Brasil. Mas aprendi como _subjuntivo_, na escola.

Também o _futuro do pretérito_, como se diz no Brasil (já se chamou _condicional_ aqui também, décadas atrás), continua a ser chamado _condicional_ em Portugal. Por isto fiz referências duplas, nas mensagens acima.

Quanto ao _condicional_, uma ou duas vezes ouvi de meus professores leve referência ao "antigo condicional", quando nos ensinavam conjugação. As razões para isso me fariam fugir do tema da mensagem inicial, por isto encerro aqui  (para não quebrar as regras do fórum) .


Abraços,

Denilson


----------



## reka39

Hello! In PtE are both sentences correct:
  -          Ele queria saber se nós podíamos ir ao jantar
  -          Ele queria saber se nós poderíamos ir ao jantar
  If yes, do they have the same meaning?
  Thanks for the help!


----------



## marta12

Olá reka

Estão as duas correctas, mas a mais usual é a primeira.


----------



## CarlosMC

Hi reka, as Marta said, yes, they both are and have. The first one is the common everyday norm; the second one is used for polite, deferential treatment.


----------



## reka39

Thanks both for the help.


----------



## Brahuna

Dear readers,

The construction of the phrases are completely wrong. Take my word for it. In the sentence "Do you want us to insist" one should say: 

1. Você quer que nós insistamos?
 All the other forms are verb tenses, which are, I am sorry, tottally mispalced, according to the Portuguese Grammar.





raf.personal said:


> Hi!
> What's the best way to say "Do you want us to insist?"
> 
> 1. Você quer que nós insistirmos? (presente do indicativo)
> 2. Você quiser que nós insistirmos? (futuro do subjuntivo)
> 3. Você quereria que nós insistirmos? (condicional)
> 4. Você queria que nós insistirmos? (preterito imperfeito)
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## anaczz

Olá, bem-vindo ao fórum!
Sim, é exatamente isso o que foi dito na mensagem #2 e na #6.


----------

